# المرجع العربى لبرنامج البريمافيرا (باقى فصول الجزء الأول)



## saidnaggar (31 ديسمبر 2008)

هذه تكملة باقى فصول الجزء الأول من الكتاب و الخاص بالجدولة الزمنية للأنشطة


----------



## saidnaggar (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*المرجع العربى لبرنامج البريمافيرا*

باقى فصول الجزء الاول من الكتاب


----------



## saidnaggar (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*المرجع العربى لبرنامج البريمافيرا*

باقى اجزاء الجزء الاول


----------



## saidnaggar (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*المرجع العربى لبرنامج البريمافيرا*

باقى فصول الجزء الاول


----------



## anwerbasha (31 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
ما ادري كلام يوفيك قدرك


----------



## mag20002 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسن احمد (1 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومزيدا


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (2 يناير 2009)

خلص شكرى وتقديرى
بارك اللة فيك


----------



## تامرالمصرى (3 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مطر (3 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك ...


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (3 يناير 2009)

اشكرك مرة اخري يا باشمهندس سعيد
ونحن فى انتظار الجزء الثانى من الكتاب
وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## habeeba (4 يناير 2009)

ميرسي جدا يابشمهندس


----------



## العالم الاكبر (6 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خيـــــــــــــــــر


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (7 يناير 2009)

Thanks for your efforts


----------



## حمود العماني (10 يناير 2009)

والله استاذ سعيد صراحة ماذا نقول لك ؟ وكيف نشكرك ؟ على هذا الكتاب الرائع والجميل ونتمنى منك ان ترفدنا بمايخص هذا البرنامج من ملاحظات او كتب او مشاريع ...................................... الخ وندعوا الباري عز وجل ان يحفظك وشكرا اخوك المهندس العراقي


----------



## mh702 (12 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حمود العماني (12 يناير 2009)

مشكور لكل مهندسي الملتقى مهندس اياد خضير تحياتي لأبو نور


----------



## أيمن سيف الدين (12 يناير 2009)

أريد كتاب لشرح برنامج الساب ضرورى جدا


----------



## osamaibraheim (10 فبراير 2010)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## خذير (14 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خذير (14 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mnussair (27 يونيو 2011)

جزااااكم الله خير


----------



## khamis jassim (29 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الملفات الرائعة


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك , وارجوا تحديثة علي p6 فالكتاب قيم جدا


----------



## safa aldin (15 أبريل 2014)

جزااااكم الله خير


----------



## nasserbalkhi (15 أبريل 2014)

هذا هو رابط محاضرة ادارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعودية 


http://youtu.be/WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## CIVIL.LION (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جزااااكم الله خير​


----------

